# Clamp down multiple accounts?



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

At more and more stations, now Amazon is asking driver to show driver license to associates to verify identity. It seems Amazon has decided to clean the house for a little bit.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

This is true. We've caught dozens of people using their friends information to join flex while presumably pointing the bank info to their account.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Dozens here. One or two still had a reserve to do, but are blocked for everything now until they prove their identity and basically get re-onboarded. Expect a lot of blocks opening up. I have worked at-will since Tues, even getting continuous blocks (no 1/2 hr in between).


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

At my station ID checks are pretty infrequent. I personally haven’t been asked in a few months, even with new vests that I did not know or recognize who were checking me in. Only once did they go on a spree where they were checking IDs it seemed everyday (management must have cracked down), and even that lasted about two weeks max.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Tank_Driver said:


> At my station ID checks are pretty infrequent. I personally haven't been asked in a few months, even with new vests that I did not know or recognize who were checking me in. Only once did they go on a spree where they were checking IDs it seemed everyday (management must have cracked down), and even that lasted about two weeks max.


This isn't about stations asking for ID. It is getting an email and being blocked from using the app until you resubmit your info.


----------



## OMG_seat_covers (Feb 25, 2017)

They've scattered like roaches


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool! Maybe I can finally get on board. I've been trying every day, for months.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Been getting plenty of work. Packages were coming up missing and all types of other nonsense was happening due to individuals who shouldn't be legally allowed to do this job gaming the system and getting in. They ask for ID every time I check in for a block now. Fair and equal like it should be though so I can't complain.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

They actually put everyone who used the amazon.com web site at any point and time in the past year and a half to change the name on an account back through the background check process.

This has caught a ton of drivers who used this process to change the name on a significant other or family member account into their own name and has eliminated a ton of drivers, hence the current availability of blocks in many areas now.

There is a safe method that can be used that the online services offer that bypasses the check amazon does so the guys at the top still skated by clean with their name changes on multiple accounts.

The guys that thought that it would have been as easy as going to amazon.com and changing the name didn't realize that amazon uses multiple db's to store driver info.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

You know what happens when they clamp down on multiple accounts? Your shit don't get delivered. All this week my orders have been late or missing. This is a new low for Flex.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

It's Amazon's game, they get to play it the way they see fit. Many drivers who were "cheating" through automation or multiple accounts at the end of the day they still got Amazon's packages delivered.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> This isn't about stations asking for ID. It is getting an email and being blocked from using the app until you resubmit your info.


I getcha, but I was responding to the second part.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Some of the new drivers at DLA5 are doing a couple of blocks then being deactivated until they go as far as San Diego to get their I'd verified. I don't understand why they can't do it at Riverside. Maybe because the verification is done by a security guard and we don't have one. One driver is complaining it's been over a week since she did it and still can't get her account active. I'm wondering if they are weeding out some new drivers with this process by just never activating their account after the verification. Who knows


----------



## fumbl3 (May 11, 2018)

Noob here, signed up on flex last week after three days was approved on Friday...which surprised me since I've never been able to get in at all before...

So I just signed up with Flex in the Seattle area. Found the Flex part today of the forum today, and so much more makes sense to me (well maybe) after reading this thread.. BTW I'm a uber/lyft for a couple months. So after downloading the app and doing the background check I was signed up and got the you passed this, and you passed this.... I did all the jumps through the hoops, and they started sending me short informational email. I actually accepted my first block that was one of two reserved for me for next Saturday, things look good. I'm confident about my background check and all that just because I'm clean as a whistle, and they all passed and got the welcome email. Haven't actually talked with anyone, but I understand that is pretty much how they want it, just email? Ok.... 

So, I am psyched to start, set my available days and then in the middle of the welcome email, here is how blocks generally work, and things like that - I get you're deactivated until you provide identification to the facility 1+ hour away on the other side of two big cities only open from these hours. I sent an email asking if I did something wrong, and I got support speak/clarifying questions/seemingly misunderstood on purpose type stuff.... Anway, so I have a block I accepted for next Sat, and now I'm deactivated until I show my driver's license (which I uploaded to the system) to someone in this far off corporate warehouse... So form this thread, do they think I'm doing multiple account thing? Or does everyone have to show their ID in this manner to validate initially? Also, was worried about getting enough work in blocks etc but the couple days I've had the app they have too many open with not enough drivers or something, like pages of blocks available...now 'm thinking this is a one off thing and I'm going to be disappointed in the amount of work available.

It is weird, because I hear/read about blocks not being available but I see tons...like at least >5 every time I checked just about in the last day or so, and others have said this here in the thread its because they are cracking down on drivers and so there are more blocks available.

Thanks for reading, I'm now worried they'll find some weird thing to keep me from working or something based on the weird communication I have with them, and the emails that always say "DONT REPLY HERE" lol.


Noob questions if someone has time

1) I quickly signed up on the app after getting approved and just picked the closest facility to where I live, and its a Prime one. Am I boned? I don't reallly want to do restaurant runs, I'd rather deliver on routes... I hear people have changed to differnet werehouses but nothing seems definite, some do some don't, guess it depends. Should I have picked one closer to the heart of the city so I have better block availability? Does it matter? Since I guess you can pick blocks at whatever warehouse you see pop up but am thinking I'm seeing so many blocks because of the amazon driver crackdown thing.... Welp, I'll travel the 1/2 day trip to go to this validation ID place tomorrow. Thanks everyone, btw if the answer to my question is to read more on the forums, accepted. I'm trying and will, but some of these go back years, heh.

thanks


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Having to show the ID is now common due to so many making multiple accounts.

You are given preference for blocks as a new driver for the first few weeks/blocks then you will be fighting for blocks like everyone else. Enjoy it now as this is the best as it will ever be for you.

Also, make sure you do well on your initial blocks and try not to screw anything up otherwise you will be left with few if any offers in the future. You need to hustle and learn fast or you will be out of the flex game fairly fast. Don't depend on Flex for full time income. If they onboard another wave of new drivers like they just did for you then you will struggle to get blocks consistently as the new drivers will get the pick of the blocks just as you are now. Same if you screw up. Higher ranked drivers will get dibs before you often leaving nothing for you to take.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

It's a new thing because people use their friends and family info to double dip. My friend's GF had to do it. It's inconvenient as hell but it's necessary considering how desperate people are for blocks apparently.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

At my station the thieves are smarter than the cops. Since the terminal to scan your ID is "unmanned", drivers just bring in printouts of the barcode from the back of the driver license for their second/family member account and scan that.

Good job Amazon.


----------



## J.Statham (Nov 12, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> At my station the thieves are smarter than the cops. Since the terminal to scan your ID is "unmanned", drivers just bring in printouts of the barcode from the back of the driver license for their second/family member account and scan that.
> 
> Good job Amazon.


But cant Amazon see that the name on the app doesnt match the DL info? I dont get how they wouldnt include something as simple as "check_for_AppName_vs_DLName" in some code or some shit like that.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

J.Statham said:


> But cant Amazon see that the name on the app doesnt match the DL info? I dont get how they wouldnt include something as simple as "check_for_AppName_vs_DLName" in some code or some shit like that.


The name on the drivers license and the account will match. Read what I wrote again. They are using photocopies/printouts of the person account that they are using,

Let me simplify it for you. When they check into a block under their own name they scan their own license. It will match.
When they check into a block under (for example) their sisters account. They scan a copy of HER license. So it will also match. Understand?


----------



## J.Statham (Nov 12, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> The name on the drivers license and the account will match. Read what I wrote again. They are using photocopies/printouts of the person account that they are using,
> 
> Let me simplify it for you. When they check into a block under their own name they scan their own license. It will match.
> When they check into a block under (for example) their sisters account. They scan a copy of HER license. So it will also match. Understand?


Lol what??
You hate life? Did your b1tch just tell you shes cheating on you or some shit? Check your hoe attitude sis, I just asked a simple question.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

J.Statham said:


> Lol what??
> You hate life? Did your b1tch just tell you shes cheating on you or some shit? Check your hoe attitude sis, I just asked a simple question.


I'm not sure why you got triggered but there was zero attitude in my post. It was a plain, mater of fact answer. I'm going to just assume you were drinking or you responded to wrong post. I seriously don't know what you are talking about.


----------

